# Eastman Kodak 1880s bottle



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

This a fun crossover piece for me as a photographer and glass collector. Got it for a good price. It's a nice artifact from the early days of chemical photography. Dig the crude lip! Thanks for looking. -Joe


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 14, 2011)

I dug this kodak bottle a few years back ,its one of the largest i've ever seen at twelve and a half inches


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 16, 2011)

Neat -- I have a similar bottle in clear in my Rochester bottles collection. 

 I think it's a little later than the 1880s.  The name Eastman Kodak Company didn't exist until 1892, and Kodak used the intertwined EKC logo from the early 1900s utnil 1935 or so.


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 16, 2011)

You are correct sir, I had seen an auction which had it incorrectly listed as a 1880's era bottle, but I should have fact checked. A nicely made bottle coming from the dawn of the age of ABM, though. Thanks for checking it out. -Joe


----------

